# BobSikes Today



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of LY's and spanish... Lots of fun on light tackle. We arrived around 1:00 PM bite ended around 5ish... Using Flouro leaders and little hooks also landed some little Kings so be careful and make sure what your keeping...... Have fun and remember no shade and its hot umbrellas help a lot.... Should stay this way until hunting season.......


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. Me and my brother went there last night at 8:00 pm and got out at about 1:00 am. Got a bunch of white trout and two little sharks (kept one to eat). We've noticed the LY's also being like millions of them and saw stuff busting them for the last few weeks even have caught a few blues. We've been trying to get the blues and spanish to eat jigs but we couldn't tried different things but they wouldn't bite at least it sounds like you were able to and had fun with them. And yes an umbrella helps a lot. Also caught a 34" red bout 2 days ago. At least you were able to get the dang spanish to bite.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

What were the spanish biting on?


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

They were biting LY's.Catching them with acast net..We are using 30lb flourocarbon leader and little circle hooks and light drags. We do get bit off some but seems to put a few in the cooler..


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

Were you on the bridge or on the pier right next to the bridge?


----------

